# Overclocking Geforce 8600GT



## parimal_xp2003 (Jun 4, 2008)

Specification:
palit Geforce 8600 GT 
PCI-E 
512 MB

I am unable to play NFS Mostwanted on full graphics.
Can I overclock my card? Can Overclocking improves the performance? How much?
My GPU temp is used to around 70-75 after 2 hrs of play. 

My default setting is:
Core Clock (MHz)         540 
Shader Clock (MHz)      1180 
Memory Clock (MHz)     700 

How much I can overclock each of it? Any precaution required while overclocking?

Plz Help.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 4, 2008)

the 1 and only precaution u need to take in this case is the max load temps ur getting after oc.


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 4, 2008)

Nt only temps check 4 artifacts too. There r sme benchmarkin tools available too. Even after overclkin u may nt find artifacts bt after lng run it may begin artifacting.

So do bench with d tools sme gud one is rthldr. Dun rem exact name.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 4, 2008)

hmm. Interesting. I thought 8600GT is far more powerful when compared to HD2600XT and I am able to play NFS:MW at 1440x900 with full eye candy on and no lag at all. 

@parimal: What's your computers configuration and what is your monitor's resolution


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 4, 2008)

U can use rivatuner from guru3d.com to oc.
use nvtemp logger to start a temp log during gaming hours nd set frequency of log at 30sec or 1min. After gaming open the log for accurate readings during games and during idle temps.


U can use ATI tool from guru3d to scan for texture artifacts which means it has started becoming unstable[not strictly it wud crash]. 
I think for an 8600GT, u can easily make upto 640/1550 or higher. nythin higher needs good temps reading. Clean off the GPU fans nd keep it dust free. Also improve case air circulations by adding a fan. It ll be good if u can attach a fan bwich blows air into the card from beneath.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 5, 2008)

if u hav a good card then u can hit 700MHz on the core and 1620 on the shaders.cant say bout mem cuz u hav DDR2 version.i hav oc'd the DDR3 version.


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 5, 2008)

hellgate said:


> if u hav a good card then u can hit 700MHz on the core and 1620 on the shaders.cant say bout mem cuz u hav DDR2 version.i hav oc'd the DDR3 version.


Hitting 1620 shader frequency, isnt that easy using simple O/Cing!  Typically the shader clock moves synchronically with the core as they work on a set ratio. For hitting 1620MHz on shader, he has to increase core to 737MHz or may be beyond that! Ppl usually think that increasing core clocks will tend to increase the shader clocks in the same ratio as seemed! However, its not like that. The set ratio, falls despicably in variance to different cards. Factors like quality, chips and pcbs come into play.   

And btw, he has 512MB DDR3 version...not DDR2!!  

@topic,
Well, you have Palit 8600GT Super model! right? Could u mention ur drivers and image quality settings from nvidia control bar? See, i have tested this same card. And Most Wanted was running quite ok @ 1280x1024 with max settings enabled. See, the card is equipped with Zalman HSF! Just, clean the inside of ur Pc's cabinet with a vaccum cleaner. And regarding, o/cing...yes u can hit 625/830 on the card pretty easily. Install latest Rivatuner, i.e. v2.09 along with the latest forceware, i.e. 175.16! Do as i told...and report back.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 5, 2008)

mayanksharma said:


> Hitting 1620 shader frequency, isnt that easy using simple O/Cing!  Typically the shader clock moves synchronically with the core as they work on a set ratio. For hitting 1620MHz on shader, he has to increase core to 737MHz or may be beyond that! Ppl usually think that increasing core clocks will tend to increase the shader clocks in the same ratio as seemed! However, its not like that. The set ratio, falls despicably in variance to different cards. Factors like quality, chips and pcbs come into play.


 
ever heard of oc'ing gfx cards after flashing the bios with moded clks??
hav already oc'd a XFX 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 way back in May last year.had hit 700MHz on core and 1620 MHz in shader.

presently using XFX 8800GTS 320MB and hav managed highest stable oc of 680MHz on core,1800MHz in shader.


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 5, 2008)

512mb ddr3? Sure? Then no way mw to play sluggish. I playd max on 68gt agp.


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have LG Studio Master Monitor (6 Yrs Old). It's max esolution is 1024 X 768.

But the main problem is when I play NFS MW at 1024 X 768 resolution and put Detail level at very high, it is not running smoothly.

Actually I had new card so there is no dust problem.

Intel 2.8 GHZ.
768 MB of RAM.
160 GB HDD.

Let me check NVIDIA setting & I get back to you guys. Thanks.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 5, 2008)

I think to get tthe full performance from ur card u need to bumb up ur system  ram to 1GB or more.


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jun 5, 2008)

hellgate said:


> I think to get tthe full performance from ur card u need to bumb up ur system  ram to 1GB or more.



Is there any setting required in Memory allocation in BIOS setting.


----------



## hellgate (Jun 5, 2008)

nothing much.


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 6, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ever heard of oc'ing gfx cards after flashing the bios with moded clks??


aah..dont get me wrong, but again u are saying it all wrong! *Flashing Bios* with *modded clocks*?? See, either u know too much or ..hehe..! Both the two highlighted words..can u tell the difference to me?  
Look, even if u flash the bios of the card, there is no way u can alter set ratio! So, even if somehow..u have managed 700MHz on core, ur shader should have touched not more than 1580MHz !!  One more thing, u said, u flash modded the card! Can u mention the volts?? 

And btw, mine is running 715/915 24x7...without any modding!! Just plain overclocking!  
There are no limits of O/Cing the hardware! Its just how u did it. Thats why, i said that reaching those clocks with just overclocking isnt that easy! Its not necessary for everybody to know, everything about modding and etc. Hence, i mentioned the exact clocks attained after typical overclocking...which was tested by me in the labs on the same card model!


----------



## hellgate (Jun 6, 2008)

^^^  i dont think u get it buddy.u CAN modify that ratio.since i dont hav a 8600GT any more i cant show it 2 u but i can surely post a Everest screenshot of my current GPU which is currently running @ 650 on core and 1620 on shaders.


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 7, 2008)

^^^well, bro its just...i've been doing this for few years. And as far as i know, the ratio cant be altered! Its just, u can defy it with new core and shader clocks and that too in unlinked mode. However, this leads to lots of unstability! With specific core voltage, it can be tried to break the ratio. But thats what...i havent attained yet! 
May be u are right. May be, the ratio can differ from models to models. Well, yep...if u can provide the SS, that would be helpful. And it would be even gr8, if u can explain, how u achieved it! 
And yep, i know, ur GPU can run shader at 1650MHz with that core frequency. Its becoz, ur card is of 8800 series! And the set ratio varies accordingly with that. 
Anyways, cheers mate!


----------



## hellgate (Jun 7, 2008)

heres the SS:

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.b23e0ebcea.jpg

managed to run my 8800 @ 1800 on the shaders.not running it now cuz as it is the temps r very high this summer.so dont wanna stress the card much with high temps.


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 7, 2008)

^^yep, as i said, 8800 series have higher set ratios. Another thing, a 9 series GPU has better ratio than its previous product. Hence, now u can get why, 8600 series have lower ratios. But agreed...a 8600GTS can touch that range provided its volt-modded!


----------



## asingh (Jun 9, 2008)

hellgate said:


> I think to get tthe full performance from ur card u need to bumb up ur system ram to 1GB or more.


 
1 GB ram is the recommended "beginning" RAM for gamers...! See if you can upgrade a module.

OC your card with care. Use RivaTunner (temperatur monitoring) and ATI Tools (for the overclocking). Keep a close watch on the artifacts/temperature windows. Have good cooling + decent power supply. Search these forums..many people have adviced regarding overclocking. 

Best of luck..!


----------

